# how to



## snik 187 (Apr 12, 2013)

how do i breed feeder gudgeons and fresh shrimp ???


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

dude, its not the same for all fish of a category...be specific for example instead of fresh shrimp generally, say like red cherry shrimp or tiger shrimp...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ok...anybody have an idea of what feeder gudgeons are ???
fresh shrimp ???? is that fresh from the grocery store or freshwater ??


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

yeah that's what i'm saying... He is probably talking about the little fish that is usually used as bait, the "gobio gobio"...as for you comment on the shrimp and generally the reply i was literally rofling!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

troll bot?


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

dunno, let's just ignore the thread so it doesnt keep poppoing out in the new threads menu...


----------

